# Chilling in the garden



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

Took these today.....chilling on the decking watching me working! (well two of them are)


----------



## homerdogy (Feb 19, 2011)

Luvdogs said:


> Took these today.....chilling on the decking watching me working! (well two of them are)


They are lovely!


----------



## frosty2010 (Apr 2, 2010)

Great photo


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

i love the second photo, very elegant


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Vizla's are gorgeous.. was on my list with the dobe and weim.. You couldn't them I think when I was looking the nearest was in Scotland..  

Pics are lovely and how relaxed do they look..


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Very simple and easy life!


----------



## Luvdogs (Aug 15, 2008)

hawksport said:


> I like those Vizlas more everytime I see them


Go on.......
He is certainly a character


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Awrh, Great pictures and beautiful dogs!


----------

